# Travel through Germany to Italy... How do I avoid fines?



## steveo__

The time is soon approaching - On Sunday we travel through the tunnel to France.

We will be stopping over in The black Forest for 2 days then 3 days at Lake constance.

Next we will be travelling to Lake Garda for a week before making our way back....

Do I need to buy anything to stop me being fined for one reason or another?

Not really that sure of my route, but if we hit Switzerland do we need to buy anythign - or are we just asked for money at the entry point?

Do I need a anti pollution badge thingy for Germany....

Just that every time i go abroard I am fined for one thing or another... as I didnt know the local etiquette -

Just tyring to make sure I dont get fined this time


----------



## sallytrafic

steveo__ said:


> clipped....Just that every time i go abroard I am fined for one thing or another... as I didnt know the local etiquette -
> 
> Just tyring to make sure I dont get fined this time


:shock:


----------



## lalala

If you enter Switzerland by motorway you will be able to buy a vignette, usually if the vehicle doesn't have one already an official will stop you and tell you what you need.
Italy has tolls just like France with paystations.
The 'anti-pollution badge thingy' (lovely description) for Germany depends which cities you are going to as it is not a requirement everywhere. This holiday we will be in Germany but not in cities which need a badge so we haven't bought one but may do so while we are there so we have one for the future.
Our only fine has been in Austria -- hope it is our one and only!
Have a great trip,
Lala


----------



## peedee

>This site< has loads of information about driving on the continent.

peedee


----------



## pippin

Go on, Steveo, do tell what all the fines were for.

For educational purposes, of course!


----------



## eddied

Ciao Stevio, presuming that you have taken care to have on board high viz jackets for everyone, triangle, spare set of bulbs, spare set of specs if you wear them, all your vehicle/personal docs, then you should be fine. You may need a go box if transiting Austria. In Italy you will need to be very observant of speed limits and no alcohol. The Senate has approved today a new highway code which goes into effect Friday. Zero tolerance for speeding/0 alcohol when driving/etc etc.
Buone vacanze 
eddied


----------



## swallow

*Fines*

Hi Steveo

As said a vignette for swiss m/ways if you stayy off these you will not need one (although don't think they cost much) you will only need a anti pollution thing if you are visiting certain cities don't know which ones (try German tourist board or their ADAC site) make sure you have yellow jacket one for each person if you break down or have to step outside van on main roads you could get finned for not wearing, have spare bulbs/warning triangles fire extinguisher first aid kit As for Italy pay attention to where you park look at signs we got fined later rescinded .
Have a great time

Swallow


----------



## steveo__

I have been fined in Austria for no Vignette... that was a steep fine... didnt even know the vignette existed? what is the cost just to travel through?

Can you buy a non annual vignette for switzerland and Austria?

As for the German "Anti-pollution busting congestion charging dongle" I have a 1990 ish vehicle with no cat? is it still worth applying or will they just Laugh...

I ahve also been fined in France for no seatbelts... got frog marched to a cashpoint by gunpoint and the officers demanded about 300 euros, or they threatened to impound the car.

Got fines in Italy strangely enough for parking violations too, well we did hava a converted bus at the time and just parked it in a side street...

Sure I have been fined for somethign else too.... Just cant remember what it was for.... might have been for soliciting... lol

Thanx guys and girls

SteveO

PS whats a "go box"?


----------



## tonka

steveo__ said:


> PS whats a "go box"?


From reading your post I think in your case it's..
"GO DIRECTLY TO JAIL - DO NOT PASS OUR BORDER - PAY US 200 euro".......


----------



## Senator

steveo__ said:


> On Sunday we travel through the tunnel to France.
> 
> We will be stopping over in The black Forest for 2 days then 3 days at Lake constance.
> 
> Next we will be travelling to Lake Garda for a week before making our way back....
> 
> Not really that sure of my route, but if we hit Switzerland do we need to buy anythign - or are we just asked for money at the entry point?


Hi Steveo

Don't forget to look out for us! We are leaving early tomorrow (stupid O'Clock) am and heading to Luxemburg for a couple of days, then down to the Black Forest on Sunday till next Friday, then down to Lake Garda!  

Generally we just buy our Vignetta at the Swiss border. They usually pull you over to the side and sell it to you on the spot. I believe many filling stations close to the border sell them as well. It lasts the calander year.

Italy is just Toll's.

Have a great time and drive safe.

Mark


----------



## Wupert

steveo__ said:


> I have been fined in Austria for no Vignette... that was a steep fine... didnt even know the vignette existed? what is the cost just to travel through?
> 
> Can you buy a non annual vignette for switzerland and Austria?
> 
> As for the German "Anti-pollution busting congestion charging dongle" I have a 1990 ish vehicle with no cat? is it still worth applying or will they just Laugh...
> 
> I ahve also been fined in France for no seatbelts... got frog marched to a cashpoint by gunpoint and the officers demanded about 300 euros, or they threatened to impound the car.
> 
> Got fines in Italy strangely enough for parking violations too, well we did hava a converted bus at the time and just parked it in a side street...
> 
> Sure I have been fined for somethign else too.... Just cant remember what it was for.... might have been for soliciting... lol
> 
> Thanx guys and girls
> 
> SteveO
> 
> PS whats a "go box"?


You can for Austria and I would think the same applies to Switzerland


----------



## rupert1

No you cannot buy a motorway ticket for less than a year in Switzerland, last one I bought was 40 SF for under 3500kg, you can buy at all main entry points. Austria depends on van size if under 3500kg you can buy a seven day one, last one I bought in 2009 was 7 euro and can be bought at filling stations. Swiss motorways easy to avoid Austria be careful some toll roads are certainly not motorways I would buy one here if you are under 3500kg.


----------



## rupert1

No you cannot buy a motorway ticket for less than a year in Switzerland, last one I bought was 40 SF for under 3500kg, you can buy at all main entry points. Austria depends on van size if under 3500kg you can buy a seven day one, last one I bought in 2009 was 7 euro and can be bought at filling stations. Swiss motorways easy to avoid Austria be careful some toll roads are certainly not motorways I would buy one here if you are under 3500kg.


----------



## Rosbotham

Depends on the weight of the van. From memory <3500kg you're right, it's an annual vignette, pick one up either here, at the border, or at one of many service stations on way towards Switzerland. Above 3500kg, it's a per day rate, buy at border.

Having been to Switzerland many times, it's very difficult (but not impossible) to avoid motorways...e.g. for an approach to Interlaken you'd have to go down the "old road" side of the lake for Brienz, or go through pretty much every minor village for Thun. Given the OP is transiting to Italy, it would be an absolute pain necessitating going over one of the passes (versus driving through tunnel).

That said, if it's Garda, Brenner Pass via Austria may be more direct.

Paul


----------



## ChrisWade

*Swiss Vignette online*

You can buy a Swiss Motorway Vignette online (in the UK) at http://rail.stc.co.uk/vignette.html or just start off at the Switzerland Travel Centre site http://www.stc.co.uk

If passing through Austria, the disc can be bought at petrol stations near the border and at post offices. A 10-day disc, valid for vehicles up to 3.5 tonnes, costs €7.70. More info at http://www.austria.info/uk/how-to-get-there/austria-by-road-1134817.html

If you're over 3.5 tonnes you MUST get a Go-box (automatically deducts tolls). Visit http://www.go-maut.at for details.


----------



## steveo__

Mark, let me know what sites you are at and I will keep a close eye for your motorhome....We are leaving Sunday for black forest then Lake constance then at Lake Garda on 7th to 14th in Pescheira - Nearly always eat at the Il forte restaurant which do lovely pizzas and the dining area over looks the lake - absolutley gorgeous...

Shouldnt be able to miss mine - I have a great big sodding 1metre satellite dish strapped to my rear ladder...

And have just changed all my decal stripes from faded grey and orange to black and Gold - loooks soo much nicer now...

Just hope to avoid those fines...

So am I assuming right that we have to buy an annual vignette for a day trip through?


Steve


----------



## ChrisWade

*Swiss Vignette online*

You can buy a Swiss Motorway Vignette online (in the UK) at http://rail.stc.co.uk/vignette.html or just start off at the Switzerland Travel Centre site http://www.stc.co.uk

If passing through Austria, the disc can be bought at petrol stations near the border and at post offices. A 10-day disc, valid for vehicles up to 3.5 tonnes, costs €7.70. More info at http://www.austria.info/uk/how-to-get-there/austria-by-road-1134817.html

If you're over 3.5 tonnes you MUST get a Go-box (automatically deducts tolls). Visit http://www.go-maut.at for details.


----------



## ChrisWade

*Swiss Vignette online*

You can buy a Swiss Motorway Vignette online (in the UK) at http://rail.stc.co.uk/vignette.html or just start off at the Switzerland Travel Centre site http://www.stc.co.uk

If passing through Austria, the disc can be bought at petrol stations near the border and at post offices. A 10-day disc, valid for vehicles up to 3.5 tonnes, costs €7.70. More info at http://www.austria.info/uk/how-to-get-there/austria-by-road-1134817.html

If you're over 3.5 tonnes you MUST get a Go-box (automatically deducts tolls). Visit http://www.go-maut.at for details.


----------



## SilverF1

Vignette for Austria is €7.90 for 10 days ISTR. 

Can recommend the Natterersee campsite just SW of Innsbruck. Showers and toilets are 5*. 

From Lake Garda you can catch a train to Venice, 2 hours each way though. Definitely worth a visit if you have time.


----------



## mavisangelica

We leave a week on Sunday to do the same route.

Our van though is over 3.5 tonnes and I am starting to panic - especially now people are talking about fines! 

For Switzerland is it better just to pay up than faff around trying to avoid the motorways. And another stupid question, how do we know when to stop and buy a vignette or will we suddenly end up on the motorway without one?

And the same with Austria. Is it better just get a go box or try and avoid.

We have 4 nights booked at Camping Belchenblick then have 2 nights to get to Garda. Do you think we could just turn up at Natterersee - I tried to book through CC but the minimum stay was 3 nights.


----------



## steveo__

Just looked at the swiis vignette web site - says its 27gbp for a vignette - think it might be best to use the Austria route if only £7


----------



## ChrisWade

mavisangelica said:


> is it better just to pay up than faff around trying to avoid the motorways. And another stupid question, how do we know when to stop and buy a vignette or will we suddenly end up on the motorway without one?


Although money is always tight, no matter how much is available, there is more pressure on us in terms of time, because we need to get back to work. We just buy the vignettes. No doubt there are benefits to taking the scenic/ non-toll road, but generally it adds time and distance.

See links above to buy vignettes in advance, online.

Maybe see you en-route!


----------



## suffolkian

Hi.
Just a thanks to the OP for starting this topic, and for those who have given so much valuable information - For tourers like us, who have not yet been to Italy/Switzerland/Austria, but have every intention of doing so, the information contained in this post has been brilliant. 
This is exactly why we joined this forum, and where we've gained so much information. So thanks to all

and yes! - We will also use the thanks button

Cheers

Steve & Ian


----------



## StanDup

I've read through this and other threads (I think) re getting through Austria.

Just passing through, we are 4,250 kg. Euro 4 with 2 axles.

Do we think am I right in saying............

When we leave Bad Waldsee, Germany........ IF we head to Fussen and cross into Austria there..... at 'A'.










We buy a Go Box for 5 Euro. We load it with whatever... 100 Euro.

We travel on the 179 and 189, at which time we are *toll free* through Heiterwang, untill we reach the A12 on the approach to Innsbruck......at 'B'

We then pay tolls from 'Telfs West', on the A12 through Innsbruck and along the A13 to the Brenner Pass.....'C'.

We are charged about 10 Euro (65km @ E0.0145c) for the journey... and we seek a 90 Euro refund when leaving the country at Brenner.

In total 15 Euro.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks

Barry


----------



## mavisangelica

ChrisWade said:


> mavisangelica said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it better just to pay up than faff around trying to avoid the motorways. And another stupid question, how do we know when to stop and buy a vignette or will we suddenly end up on the motorway without one?
> 
> 
> 
> Although money is always tight, no matter how much is available, there is more pressure on us in terms of time, because we need to get back to work. We just buy the vignettes. No doubt there are benefits to taking the scenic/ non-toll road, but generally it adds time and distance.
> 
> See links above to buy vignettes in advance, online.
> 
> Maybe see you en-route!
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris. I know I am overpanicking and think that it is the added complications of being over 3.5 tonnes. I am sure once we are on the road we will be fine and take it in our stride.

If we don't see you on route then we may see you round home - we live in North Shields!!


----------



## ChrisWade

mavisangelica said:


> If we don't see you on route then we may see you round home - we live in North Shields!!


Let's hope that one way or another we meet up. Online's a good start. I see you're not a member yet, so it's time to join up. It's worth it, & I'm not connected with MHF.


----------

